# Hymer 544 Peugeot 2.5TD 1991 Flasher Unit Location



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

Can anyone give me a clue as where I might find the flasher unit on my H544? 
All suggestions welcomed. :? 

Tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I suppose it has failed and you cannot hear it. Does it click if you move the indicator stalk that might help, Alan.


----------



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

It doesnt do anything. When I turn the ignition on the indicator light on the instrument panel is on continuous without flashing. If I move the stalk this light dims for a second, thats all. I have noticed two possible units but when I looked their numbers up they both come up as headlight dimmer relays.
One is a Bosch unit marked 0332014150, 12V 30A with four pins. this is screwed to the body with a couple of earth wires attached to the screw. The other is a VW Caravelle unit marked 53141951253B 12V Max 40A again with four pins.


----------



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

Found it! It is under the dash to the right of the steering column and it is defunked. Actually my good friend Billy, an auto electrician of note, found it and fitted an exact replacement (Halfords £12.95) only to find that the broken unit does not appear to have been the original. That's why I was not getting the dash repeater working. He is now going to find a five pin unit and fit an extra warning light.
Thanks for the reply erneboy.

Cheers
Tony


----------

